# Datei von einer anderen Seite verlinken



## Krankes-Kaff (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage:
Wenn ich auf einer x-beliebigen Homepage eine Grafik finde, die mir sehr gefällt, dann habe ich die Möglichkeit, mir zu merken wo diese hochgeladen ist und und dann kann ich sie auf meiner Homepage von der gleichen Quelle (Server) laden.

Ich lade also die Datei nicht auf meinem Webspace hoch sondern nutze diese von der anderen Webseite aus mit.

Das wird nicht gern gesehen, weil das den Traffic von dem Homepagebesitzer, auf dem sich die Grafik befindet, erhöht und er so vielleicht drauf zahlen muss.

Aus diesem Grund wurde in einigen großen Communitys dieser so genannte "Querverweis" oder aber auch "Querlink" verboten.

Nun kann aber eine kleine Gruppe von Usern auf meiner Website Dateien auf meinen Webspace hoch laden und diese Dateien dann auf anderen Seiten benutzen.

Das biete ich meinen Freunden an und bin daher natürlich auch damit einverstanden.

Nun gibt es aber das Problem, dass einige Communitys sehen, dass die Datei von einem anderem Server kommt, somit verwarnen oder sperren sie dann diese User.

Ich brauche nun einen Text, den ich meinen Usern anbieten kann, in dem ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass ich meinen Usern erlaube Dateien bei mir hoch zu laden und sie wo anderst zu benutzen.

Das es also legal ist!


Gibt es solch einen Text schon irgendwo?
Oder habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich den Text dann schreiben soll, also wie er formuliert werden kann?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## schwarzfahrer (19. August 2004)

Mit bisschen Fantasie geht das schon 

Es sollte halt dastehen das es dein Speicher /deine Domain ist und das dir bewußt ist welche Folgen das haben kann. 

Hiermit erlaubeich das externe (ausserhalb der Domain XXX) Verlinken von Dateien auf meinem Speicher, durch eine dritte Person.  Mir ist bewußt das dies erheblichen Traffic verursachen kann.


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Jo ^^

Also in deinem Posting verwendest du ja ganz gutes deutsch, son Text wirst du schon hinkriegen 

Schreib einfach rein wie es gemeint ist 

Was sind denn das für Communitys wo die Leute sperren wegen sowas? Worum gehts denn da?


----------

